# Need help identifying these fish



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

All these fish have been acquired when I bought ghost shrimp as feeders. There is only 1 sparkly fish, 1 or 2 of the bottom dwelling fish, and 4-5 of the striped fish. The striped fish tend to group together. Any help would be great so I know if I am taking care of them properly.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Last two pics look like flying fox(Siamese algae eater) to me. I can't tell with the rest.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 look like top minnows or native killies, 2 2 look like darters not sure on the last 2


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I vote killies, flying fox, and some kind of garra species? Purely guessing on the last one.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The first two look like Rivulus cylindraceus (females)


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

first looks like this the golden top-minnow
Jonah's Aquarium... Fundulus Chrysotus, golden topminnow 09, Mark Binkley
There are a couple other very similar species, too, but it looks most like the male golden

The two middle pics look like swamp darters Etheostoma fusiforme









The last two look like female blue-fin killies, Lucania goodiei

http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/stats/misc_pics/20051104095855.jpg

Nice natives!


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wanted to add, if the last two fish are blue-fin killies they will be small, max 2", but, probably about 1-1 1/2". 

All three of these are peaceful non-tropical fish that do well in planted aquaria. They don't need a heater and will do great at room temps. The blue fins and top minnow should be easy to feed on flake, frozen, and dried omnivore diets. Most darters only take frozen or live, but, I don' t know specifically about feeding the swamp darters. They are supposed to be one of the easier ones to keep.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with the two being bluefins.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Golden Wonder Killie / Gold Top Water Minnow. Yes darters. This is a cold water tank.

The Killies will eat anything dead or alive, the Flying Fox need veggies and the Darters will need some sort of live food most likely BBS or microworms.


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

don't think those are flying fox, the mouth in the above photos are a bit hard to see, but, don't look underslung like a ff. Also, note the shape of the tail of the ff is very different. File:Flying fox.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Ok, I am on the boat with the Swamp Darters, I got new lights for my tank and I found 3 of them. I was only able to get a pic of 2 of them together. I thought the larger striped fish were related to the smaller striped fish but looking at their tails it doesn't look like it. I have better pictures of all the fish including a picture of the larger striped fish that I thought was related to the smaller striped fish. Hopefully these better pictures will help.  Also I will be setting up another tank for them since they have been in my tropical tank since I got them mixed into the feeder shrimp I bought for my Bichir, Metal Snake, to munch on.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the help! I really appreciate it! Now I can take better care of the new fish I have and I can find the Golden Top Minnows. My husband really likes how sparkly it is and I wanted to find more so I can buy them for him. After spending some time looking around and comparing pics I am on board with the Sparklescale and such  I am glad I didn't sell my old equipment when I upgraded to my 55 gallon, I can set it back up for the cold water fish. I also ordered some live Daphnia Magna. I hope that would be good enough for the darters. I can't get any kind of live food for fish where i live without making a road trip into FL.


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

Take a look on aquabid for live food cultures. That last one might actually be a redfaced top minnow, Fundulus rubifrons. The glittery scales threw me, but, the redface has them too along with the red fins. Third pic down looks like a fathead minnow, Pimephales promelas. The top two still look like Lucania goodei , bluefins with the top two female and the second pic a male. You have a nice collection of natives there.


----------

